# American Fallen Heroes bass tourney



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

4th ANNUAL 
American Fallen Heroes
April 27th, 2013
West Harbor RAMP
Catawba, Ohio off SR 53 north
PRESENTED BY: A Fallen Heros Family and the Van Horn Family 
TOURNAMENT HOURS: 7:00AM-3:30PM 
MORNING REGISTRATION 4:30AM-6:00AM
STARTING NUMBERS DETERMINED BY DATE OF ENTRY
Preregistration can be paid by check, day of tournament payment of cash
ENTRY: $125.00 PER TEAM
OPTIONAL BIG BASS POT $10.00 (100% PAYBACK)
(Largemouth and Smallmouth Big Bass Pot)
$25 of every boat will go to the SSG Shannon Smith NO FEAR Scholarship Fund
Payout for top 3 placers with plaques
50/50 and Raffle of prizes
5 FISH LIMIT PER TEAM (2 PERSON TEAM)
8OZ PENALTY FOR DEAD AND SHORT FISH

CONTACT: Cory Smith (740) 802-3073


----------

